
Casual Sexism Fridays - Quanttek
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/casual-sexism-fridays
======
striking
> 7\. Chivalry. On Fridays, it will be expected that men will hold doors open
> for women regardless of convenience.

You know, I used to hold doors open for people regardless of their gender and
expecting nothing in return. After all, I'd like the same to be done for me.

But you're right. You've inspired me to never hold the door for anyone. Ever
again. Because they might see it as just because of their gender that I'm
holding the door for them.

~~~
solipsism
The fact that you held the door open for everyone doesn't mean everyone does.
I think we'll all still be okay if you stop though.

~~~
striking
No, I know. But I'm trying to show a slightly more complex idea with that
comment.

Pieces like these are unhelpful. They simultaneously reinforce the thoughts of
the people that agree with them while turning off anyone who feels neutrally
about it (or disagrees with it).

All I got from this piece was "Corporations. Men. Awful, am I right?" God
forbid someone accidentally be nice to you.

And I get it, it's a list of generally awful things that happen that shouldn't
happen. But the presentation of these legitimate concerns ends up just being
demeaning. No one is going to read this and say "wow, this piece is talking
about me. I should stop being a misogynist."

Pieces that are intended to change minds treat those minds with respect. You
level with the person you disagree with and talk things out. You find common
ground and show them your perspective, because chances are they have no idea
what you actually believe. "They don't hate you. They don't even _know_ you.
They hate the imaginary you, the one they've conceived in their own minds."

I don't see any of that happening here. I left a comment simply because it's
too bad yet another piece on such an important issue, another chance to change
someone's mind, was wasted.

~~~
solipsism
I don't think the article is going to make things any worse. But we can agree
it's pointless and isn't going to make anything better.

~~~
striking
I agree with you not one but both of those points, for what it's worth. We're
definitely not worse off for having read the piece.

Thanks.

